# Wintergreen Climb



## gegarrenton

Heading out in May to do some riding, was wondering what any locals suggested for gearing. I have compact and 11-30 rear as it sits, and that's about max for the DA91000 group. I know it can be pushed to 32in the rear, but I'd prefer to stay in spec.

Mostly looking at some big pitches on Wintergreen and Reed's gap and getting nervous.


----------



## hfc

I have never done the actual Wintergreen climb, just driven up to the resort, but it is brutal. I’m sure there is info on the web as far as the pitches. The other hellish climbs but not as tough as that are Reeds Gap and Vesuvius. I last rode Reeds Gap on a 34-25 and had to walk about 50m but that was at the end of a hot, humid day - a hellish metric century with only one water stop. Montebello climb is a little longer but not as hard. 

Once you’re on the Parkway, the climbs are frequent but generally not hard.The whole area is a lot of up and down but I regularly ride it on 39 and old school 42 rings. The compact crank comes out on the long hard days. Most climbs average about 1/4 mile to 1/2 mile ground distance and rarely last more than a mile.

BTW if you’re in the area 5/19, check out Storming of Thunder Ridge in Lynchburg. Very well organized ride and features the 12 mile 5-6% climb to the highest point on the BRP in Virginia.


----------



## gegarrenton

hfc said:


> I have never done the actual Wintergreen climb, just driven up to the resort, but it is brutal. I’m sure there is info on the web as far as the pitches. The other hellish climbs but not as tough as that are Reeds Gap and Vesuvius. I last rode Reeds Gap on a 34-25 and had to walk about 50m but that was at the end of a hot, humid day - a hellish metric century with only one water stop. Montebello climb is a little longer but not as hard.
> 
> Once you’re on the Parkway, the climbs are frequent but generally not hard.The whole area is a lot of up and down but I regularly ride it on 39 and old school 42 rings. The compact crank comes out on the long hard days. Most climbs average about 1/4 mile to 1/2 mile ground distance and rarely last more than a mile.
> 
> BTW if you’re in the area 5/19, check out Storming of Thunder Ridge in Lynchburg. Very well organized ride and features the 12 mile 5-6% climb to the highest point on the BRP in Virginia.


That's actually the weekend I will be there! Thanks for heads up.

Yeah, I've skied Wintergreen a bunch, so I do have some familiarity with the road up, just not on a bike.


----------



## Coolhand

gegarrenton said:


> Heading out in May to do some riding, was wondering what any locals suggested for gearing. I have compact and 11-30 rear as it sits, and that's about max for the DA91000 group. I know it can be pushed to 32in the rear, but I'd prefer to stay in spec.
> 
> Mostly looking at some big pitches on Wintergreen and Reed's gap and getting nervous.


That's do-able- but you will suffer on Reeds. Note: May 18th is the Wintergreen Ascent State Hill Climb Championship if you are in town that day.


----------



## J.R.

I'm hoping to be in VA May 4th weekend. Plan to be with a small group of others from Central PA. We were looking at staying around Harrisonburg but I've since found out that JMU grad is that weekend so we may try to find something in the Waynesboro area. Possibly even stay at Wintergreen.

Hope to ride Friday afternoon, long ride on Saturday and maybe something Sunday morning.

I'd be grateful for any tips.  I expect it to be a group of 6-10 riders.


----------

